# iCloud : disparition des signets Safari



## hunze (21 Octobre 2011)

La possibilité de synchroniser avec iCloud les signets Safari entre mes Mac (Lion), mon iPhone et mon iPad (iOS5) est en train de me faire repasser sous Safari après pas mal de temps sur Chrome.
Mais j'ai un sacré soucis avec cette synchronisation justement: depuis que j'ai configuré iCloud pour qu'il me sauvegarde / synchronise mes signets, ceux-ci disparaissent systématiquement après que je les réimporte. 

J'ai d'abord pensé que mon iPhone et mon iPad, sur lesquels j'avais supprimé mes signets, envoyaient l'info à iCloud que je n'avais pas de signets en se sauvegardant, et me les viraient de mes Mac. J'ai donc désactivé la sauvegarde des signets sur ceux-ci. Mais même avec uniquement mes Mac synchronisés avec iCloud, dès que j'importe de nouveaux signets sur Safari, ils disparaissent au bout de quelques minutes.

Quelqu'un a une idée? Dommage que la synchro avec iCloud soit moins transparente qu'avec Dropbox par exemple... 

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------

